# Tired of store bought stuff



## gt2003 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am sick and tired of finding a store bought rub that I like then having it discontinued.  I used to love the Oklahoma Joes rubs.....discontinued.  Then, I found the Lawry's perfect blend steak and chop (?exact name).  Then lawrys changed the name to beef and pork (maybe).  Then they discontinued it all together.  I've got some head country rub in the cabinet and it's not bad but it has a lot to be desired.  Give me some options on what i should try.  I like dry ribs, sauce seems unnecessary (in my opinion only) if the ribs are rubbed and smoke correctly.  I currently smoke in a New Braunfels smoker over hickory wood at approximately 250 degrees.  Thanks for the guidance.  I wouldn't mind Jeff's recipe as long as its similar to what I've mentioned.  Thanks in advance, Greg                 P.S. - I've got 2 racks of ribs and a brisket to smoke for the weekend so don't wait to long to reply.  Thanks again!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a sweet and spicy dry rub I use as my basic rub for beef or pork
.
*Chipotle dry Rub:*
2 parts kosher salt
2 parts smoked Spanish paprika( or regular)
1 part fresh ground peppercorns
1/2 part fresh ground cumin seed
1/2 part fresh ground corriander seed
1/2 part fresh ground Mexican oregano
1 part Chipotle powder (red)
2 parts brown sugar
1 part garlic powder
1 part onion powder

Good sweet and smoky flavor with some kick in it. Adjust to taste... you can always add, but you can't subtract. Hope this helps.


----------



## gt2003 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't even tell you how much I appreciate it.  I'm just disgusted when i find something that tastes great then is no longer available.  Guess I should have taken things in my own hands a long time ago.  I'll try this on the ribs and brisket for the weekend.  

Don't be shy everyone, let me know what you like too.  Thanks again, Greg


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't bought any pre made rub in over 4 years, I'd find one and then it's gone. That's why I started experimenting on my own. It takes awhile, but is is YOURS and it won't go away.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeff's "Naked Rib Rub" recipe is excellent and when you have the recipe it will always be available, as a bonus you will also get his recipe for "Gracious Sakes Alive" bbq/finishing sauce. Good stuff, you will not be disappointed !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2007)

As usual, MOSSYMO IS THE TOP OF HIS GAME!


----------



## cheech (Aug 8, 2007)

One other thought is that DeeJay Debi has some nice rubs on her site you may wish to check them out. I have not had Jeff's recipe yet but from what every one has mentioned it is awesome


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 8, 2007)

Gotta agree... Jeff's rub is great! Well worth the small investment, I use it on just about everything anymore.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 8, 2007)

I enjoy Jeff rub too.  I haven't made the sauce yet, but I will soon.  I thought that the 18 bucks was steep until I actually read the fact that you are paying for the recipe, not a bottle of premade stuff.  So you get to make tons more for the rest of your life.  Plus you can begin experimenting from there.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeff's top secret Rub and sauce is never discontinued as long as you smoke!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 9, 2007)

i used to just put different spices on my meat. i always used black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and either cayenne, chili powder, or cajun spice. just whichever one i felt like using. then i bought jeff's recipes. now i use that on everything. i use his sauce on everything too.


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2007)

I be using Jeff's rub today for the first time
I also like Memphis Rub

2 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons onion powder 
2 tablespoons black pepper 
1 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
2 tablespoons cumin powder 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
3 to 4 tablespoons paprika 
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper


----------



## squeezy (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a note on paprika ... always buy Hungarian over Spanish if available .. incredible difference!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Sqeezy's got the goods on paprika. Spain has the sweet, mild, hot, and smoked paprika, but Hungarian sweet paprika is the bomb. May be a little more difficult to find and a little more $, but well worth the time and expense. I use it sparingly.Thank you Sqeezy.


----------



## chrish (Aug 11, 2007)

Hate to say this but i know a REALLY good store bought brand and i dont think it will go away soon,  and that the DURKEE brand  Grill Creations, St. Louis Style chicken and rib rub.
 This stuff is good on its own or as a base rub,  you can add more onion or garlic to it,  and if you want it hot add alittle hot powder to it,  its a good mix and i love it,  try it and add too it and yoll see what i mean.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 11, 2007)

chrish
rep added.....

You always know your stuff and help everyone that reads your posts. Keep it up !!!


----------



## chrish (Aug 11, 2007)

hay thanks
 I dont even notice the rep thing myself,  is the gain in rep do to the number of posts? or is there something else that influences it to make it go up?


----------



## mossymo (Aug 11, 2007)

Your posts increases the rep number and so does other people adding to it by clicking on the scales in the upper right hand corner of your post.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 13, 2007)

Reminds me of the Durkee Cajun I found years back ... was excellent ... now I can't find it


----------

